# Budget Configuration Please



## siddarthmallya (Apr 26, 2015)

After postponing the Upgrading for 2-3 times finally its time. My Final Exams will be over Next month and have got 25,000
and I need 1.Processor   2. Motherboard  3. Hard Disk   4. Graphics Card    5.SMPS  6.RAM .  Recommend me please what should I buy . 

I am thinking of buying  Processor  *AMD 4 GHz AM3+ FX-4300 FX-Series Four-Core Edition FD4300WMHKBOX * is it good?  As I had been away from Computer world for 2 years really do not have idea about graphics card  and motherboard. 

As i will be busy with my exams till May 3rd week , please excuse me if I am not able to respond. Thank you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

Spoiler






siddarthmallya said:


> After postponing the Upgrading for 2-3 times finally its time. My Final Exams will be over Next month and have got 25,000
> and I need 1.Processor   2. Motherboard  3. Hard Disk   4. Graphics Card    5.SMPS  6.RAM .  Recommend me please what should I buy .
> 
> I am thinking of buying  Processor  *AMD 4 GHz AM3+ FX-4300 FX-Series Four-Core Edition FD4300WMHKBOX * is it good?  As I had been away from Computer world for 2 years really do not have idea about graphics card  and motherboard.
> ...






*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## siddarthmallya (Apr 27, 2015)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Moderate Gaming and Home use. I am okay with low resolutions .Games :FIFA 15, GTA 4, NFS .

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 25000. May extebd by 2000max.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 7 32 Bit

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 500GB or 1 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: NO I already have. 17 Inch ( not Wide Screen )

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: DVD Drive

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: May 2015

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: No. My friend will hep me.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Prefer buying locally . NOt sure about buying online.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: i want to go for USB3 Motherboard . Do not have idea about Direct X, Graphics card. I want to go for AMD .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

I doubt FIFA 15 will install on a 32 bit system. I also doubt you'll be able to get a good GPU (750 Ti or higher) in that budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

*Processor*
AMD FX 4300*5,700**CPU Cooler*None*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P*7,000**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4GB 1600 MHz*2,700
**Graphics Card*Sapphire R7 250 1GB*7,000**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,700**Cabinet*Any local cabinet*1,100**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500GB 7200 RPM HDD*2,500**Optical Drive*None*0**Monitor*None*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**29,600*

Modified forums 30k Rig


----------



## siddarthmallya (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I doubt FIFA 15 will install on a 32 bit system. I also doubt you'll be able to get a good GPU (750 Ti or higher) in that budget.



ohhk then FIFA 14 is fine


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> ohhk then FIFA 14 is fine


My point was, don't install 32 bit windows. You already have got a 64 bit processor and >=4GB ram available at your disposal


----------



## siddarthmallya (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My point was, don't install 32 bit windows. You already have get a 64 bit processor and >=4GB ram available at your disposal


ohh lol then okay. i thought i would need a better configurations to run 64bit OS.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Apr 29, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Processor*AMD FX 4300*5,700**CPU Cooler*None*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P*7,000**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4GB 1600 MHz*2,700
> **Graphics Card*Sapphire R7 250 1GB*7,000**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,700**Cabinet*Any local cabinet*1,100**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500GB 7200 RPM HDD*2,500**Optical Drive*None*0**Monitor*None*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**29,600*
> 
> Modified forums 30k Rig



Nice , thank you , but can you suggest any motherboard around 5000 ? OR is there any specific feature in this motherboard which makes it essential ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> Nice , thank you , but can you suggest any motherboard around 5000 ? OR is there any specific feature in this motherboard which makes it essential ?



Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 for 4.6k is fine.


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 10, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 for 4.6k is fine.



Does Crossfire make any difference ? This one does not have that feature.
Also Graphics Card is of DDR5 .My Ram is DDR 3 . Is it compatible ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> Does Crossfire make any difference ? This one does not have that feature.
> Also Graphics Card is of DDR5 .My Ram is DDR 3 . Is it compatible ?


I suggest you buy a single powerful GPU instead of depending on crossfire. Also, GPU's VRAM has nothing to do with system's RAM.


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I suggest you buy a single powerful GPU instead of depending on crossfire. Also, GPU's VRAM has nothing to do with system's RAM.



okay thank you

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I suggest you buy a single powerful GPU instead of depending on crossfire. Also, GPU's VRAM has nothing to do with system's RAM.


I am planning to buy Sapphire R7 250 1GB.Wont this be enough for FIfa 15 ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> I am planning to buy Sapphire R7 250 1GB.Wont this be enough for FIfa 15 ?



Yes this will be enough for FIFA 15.


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 12, 2015)

Little increase in budget and i am going for

FX 6300 Processor
Gigabyte 78LMT -USB 3
Corsair 1600Mhz 4 GB
Seagate or WD 500 GB Hard Disk
Corsair 450W SMPS
Saphire R7 250 1GB DDR 5

How is it ?

One doubt. Does the Motherboard support 1600MHz RAM ?? Please refer this page
*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4305#sp

It is mentioned " Support for 1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules " . What does this mean ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2015)

^ if PSU is from VS series, don't buy. Get Antec VP450P instead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

Go with the following *siddarthmallya*:

AMD FX 6300 -7200,
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 4GB -2400,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB Hard Disk -3300,
Antec VP450P 450W SMPS -2500,
Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6700,
Antec X1-T Cabinet -2900,
Logitech MK200 -800.
TOTAL -30,300.


All the above prices are from snapdeal. You can also avail EMI while buying online. So go for it....


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 12, 2015)

Thank You SaiyanGoku and Bssunil .I will check for that SMPS. 
BTW I already have a HP cabinet of my old PC . Do i need to buy new one ? I Mean is there any heating issues or something like that ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> Thank You SaiyanGoku and Bssunil .I will check for that SMPS.
> BTW I already have a HP cabinet of my old PC . Do i need to buy new one ? I Mean is there any heating issues or something like that ?



If the cabinet can house 2 or more fans and spacious then you can reuse it or else buy a new one to use the USB3.0 header on the MB.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (May 13, 2015)

Don't get the R7-250. Also, skip the cabinet. 

Get the remaining that    [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] suggested but with the following changes -

AMD FX 6300 -7000,
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 - 4300,
Kingston 4GB 1600Mhz RAM - 2000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB Hard Disk - 3400,
Antec VP450P 450W SMPS -2500,
Zotac GTX 750ti 2GB DDR5 -10000,
Logitech MK200 -800.
TOTAL -30,000.

Alternatively, you can look for a used HD7870 / HD7950 / GTX 660 / GTX 760 in the price range of 7-10k from online forums / OLX. They are heads and shoulders above the 750ti. The 750ti is almost twice as fast as the R7-250. So you can do the math 

Personally, I wouldn't want to buy the R7-250 in 2015 considering how the graphics requirements for games are rising. The 750ti is the bare minimum you should look at (even at your monitor's resolution) That gives you the headroom to upgrade your monitor in the future as well.

Buying a branded PC case is not THAT important compared to investing in decent components.

PS - FIFA 15 will not even install on a 32 bit OS. I'm a veteran PC FIFA 15 player so you can route any of your FIFA related concerns to me  

If you have a budget of 30k, the above mentioned rig is what I would look at.  

Edit - Prices have been sourced from CostToCost, Nehru Place, New Delhi


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 20, 2015)

2kool2btrue- I think that Graphics card will cross my budget.
I got these quotations
FX-6300---------------------------7700
GIgabyte 78LMT USB 3-------------4750
Kingston Hyper X 4 GB 1866 MHZ----3000 ( Recommended by Shopkeeper. Hows it ?)
1 TB WD GREEN Hard Disk-----------3750
Antec VP 450P 450W---------------2900
R7 250 1 GB DDR 5 -----------------6750

Total                                        28,850

Doubt - 1. About RAM . Is kingston HyperX good ?
2. Is there any differece between  "R7 250" and "R7250X" ? I got quotation for R7 250 DDR 5 1 GB .
3 . The motherboard as i said in earlier post supports only 1333/1600(O.C) . Will buying RAM of 1866Mhz will cause any problem ?
4. I can see R7 250 *DDR3 2GB* priced little higher . Which is better ?


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

[MENTION=59817]siddarthmallya[/MENTION] and budget woes. 

lol

*carolinabirds.org/People/HillewaertLG/Kingfisher,_Malachite_HansHillewaert.jpg


----------



## mitraark (May 20, 2015)

DDR5 over DDR3 anyday !!!

- - - Updated - - -

Kingston HyperX is 2350 at Flipkart. I bought 2x4GB for Rs4500 ( 5000 - 500 offer ) 3 weeks back you can get similar price online if you search a bit.

- - - Updated - - -

I would also suggest getting the 750ti, the GPU becomes the main bottleneck just months after purchase, the rest of the stuff is god enough for fairly longer time. Save money on the cabinet and get the 750 ti.

FIFA 15 runs fine on my PC now, it used to stutter when I had the HD6670.


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> @siddarthmallya and budget woes.
> 
> lol



What a waste of post !!

- - - Updated - - -



mitraark said:


> DDR5 over DDR3 anyday !!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



thanks. i will think on that graphics card as i am not a hardcore gamer


----------



## HE-MAN (May 20, 2015)

regarding fifa 14. it can be played at max settings at 1080p on a 9600gt 512mb gpu.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (May 20, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> 2kool2btrue- I think that Graphics card will cross my budget.
> I got these quotations
> FX-6300---------------------------7700
> GIgabyte 78LMT USB 3-------------4750
> ...



The prices are on the higher side. Get these from Snapdeal instead - 
AMD FX 6300 - 7518 - 7% = 6992
GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard - 4690 - 7% = 4362
Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz - 2480 - 7% = 2306
Antec VP450P - 2521 - 7% = 2345
Western Digital 1TB Blue - 4525 - 7% = 4209 (You can buy this cheaper locally)
MSI R7 260x 2GB DDR5 - 9705 - 7% = 9206
Total = 29239

If you get the Hard drive locally, you can save around 800 rupees which will bring it down to 28.5k

Do NOT get the r7 250. It doesn't have the horsepower to run today's games in medium settings.

For your other concerns, 
1. Yes, it's good. However, RAM is RAM. There is hardly any difference across vendors in real world usage. You would still be better off with Corsair due to their excellent RMA service.

2. Yes there is. R7 250 performs slightly worse(5%) than an HD7750 whereas an R7 250x is a rebranded HD7770 (which is 20% superior to a 7750 so the 250x should be around 25% faster than an r7 250). Avoid both and get the 260x. Fantastic value for money. It performs almost the same as a 750ti but is 1k cheaper.

3. No it won't. The clock speeds get dynamically adjusted by the motherboard. You should have no problems there. However, paying a premium for faster RAM is questionable in this case.

4. DDR5 is anyday better than DDR3 even if it's 1GB less.

- - - Updated - - -

OT - Any good FIFA 15 PC players here?


----------



## mitraark (May 20, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> thanks. i will think on that graphics card as i am not a hardcore gamer



In the last 5 years the only games I have played/completed are GTA IV, GTA IV EFLC, Battlefield 3, Saints Row 3. Play FIFA and CS occasionally, nowhere near regular. Bought the 750ti only to play GTA V. It might sound like a waste of money but people tend to spend so much on processors and ( unnecessary amounts of) ram, I'd say it's better to get a good GPU instead.


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 20, 2015)

I am getting so confused about GPU that i actually may buy other things now and think over GPU again  
Actually i will be using this PC for only next 3 months for gaming. Thereafter my dad will be using this . I will be joining job and moving to another place . I wont be able to play new games even if the GPU can!!   For next 2-3 years i think FIFA 15 will be the latest game i will be playing .   That is why i mentioned only FIFA 15 . FIfa 15 and GTA 4 i want to play. Thats why i am reluctant to spend more on GPU . If i can play FIFA 15 and older games comfortably then i am fine . I am thinking R7 250*X* .

About buying online :
As i will be leaving this place after few months my dad will use this pc . He does not know a thing about hardwares. I am preferring local dealer because if any problem occurs my dad can call himm for service. Also the local seller will buy my old Components thus some amount i will recover there


----------



## siddarthmallya (May 31, 2015)

Thank you guys for the help . Except for graphics card i bought
FX 6300
WD Green 1TB
COrsair 4GB 1600Mhz
Gigabyte 78LMT USB 3
Antec VP 450P


----------



## mitraark (Jun 1, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> I am getting so confused about GPU that i actually may buy other things now and think over GPU again
> Actually i will be using this PC for only next 3 months for gaming. Thereafter my dad will be using this . I will be joining job and moving to another place . I wont be able to play new games even if the GPU can!!   For next 2-3 years i think FIFA 15 will be the latest game i will be playing .   That is why i mentioned only FIFA 15 . FIfa 15 and GTA 4 i want to play. Thats why i am reluctant to spend more on GPU . If i can play FIFA 15 and older games comfortably then i am fine . I am thinking R7 250*X* .



Are you sure you want to buy a GPU ? There's absolutely no need for one except for playing games, which you dad, we can safely assume, won't. Why spend 7000 for 3 months of use. 

I have a PC having 
AMD X2 250 - Rs 2500
Gigabyte M68 - Rs 2200
RAM Kingston 2 GB DDR3 - Rs 800 ( Now replaced with 4 GB Module )

Good enough for home pc use, Browsing, movies, downloading working fine for 3 years.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 1, 2015)

siddarthmallya said:


> Thank you guys for the help . Except for graphics card i bought
> FX 6300
> WD Green 1TB
> COrsair 4GB 1600Mhz
> ...



Get a used 6770 or 7770 from the forums. Will cost you 3k or 4k respectively. You can play FIFA 15 on high settings with 2x AA at 60 fps on a 1080p monitor with both of these 

Source - Personal Experience


----------



## siddarthmallya (Jun 1, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Are you sure you want to buy a GPU ? There's absolutely no need for one except for playing games, which you dad, we can safely assume, won't. Why spend 7000 for 3 months of use.
> 
> I have a PC having
> AMD X2 250 - Rs 2500
> ...



exactly..thats why i bought only other parts. Wont be buying GPU . WIll concentrate towards other things like photoshop , audio editing etc

- - - Updated - - -



2kool2btrue said:


> Get a used 6770 or 7770 from the forums. Will cost you 3k or 4k respectively. You can play FIFA 15 on high settings with 2x AA at 60 fps on a 1080p monitor with both of these
> 
> Source - Personal Experience


thank you . I have decided not to buy one


----------

